# Storing music on the teslacam drive: a user experience



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Being able to store music on the same physical drive as the teslacam directory is a pretty cool feature. However I want to warn you about what I consider to be a defect. A few days ago while on vacation the car issued a warning stating that the telsacam directory was getting full and it suggested that I reformat the drive which I did. To my surprise, the whole physical drive was reformatted, not just the partition where the teslacam directory is residing, but also the partition where my music was stored. Lesson learned: next time I'll reformat the teslacam partition from my desktop.


Edit: sorry I posted this in the wrong forum. Please delete. I've already posted it in the Tesla Experience forum.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ouch. Tough lesson.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Being able to store music on the same physical drive as the teslacam directory is a pretty cool feature. However I want to warn you about what I consider to be a defect. A few days ago while on vacation the car issued a warning stating that the telsacam directory was getting full and it suggested that I reformat the drive which I did. To my surprise, the whole physical drive was reformatted, not just the partition where the teslacam directory is residing, but also the partition where my music was stored. Lesson learned: next time I'll reformat the teslacam partition from my desktop.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I did an experiment last year in using the format drive function on the car and sure enough it blew away both my music and teslacam partitions. Moral of the story if you use a drive that is partitioned like I do and you get the space warning: put the drive into a computer and remove old clips to free up space.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I use Spotify and don’t store music on my drive, but with a new car on order I will now have the Boombox feature so thanks for the heads up on this. I’ll just use an extra drive for the Boombox sounds instead of a partition.


----------

